# Sunday's Show and Tell. ...7/13/14



## jd56 (Jul 13, 2014)

Another week has passed and I'm assuming many of you found some nice additions for collection.
So please let's see what relics you have picked up.
Whether it be bike related or not. Include a story 9 the quest and of course pictures.....we do love pictures.

Added a rear rack for my recent ratty 48 Huffman build.









Also received my V2.0 Aerocycle tshirt this passed week.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 13, 2014)

*How many 1946 bicycles can one guy have...*

Found this one john. 46 huffman badged as belnap. Scott verified the year on this one.


----------



## mike j (Jul 13, 2014)

Picked up this 41' Western Flyer frame at the spring Three Rivers show, added fenders, guard, tank & rack from Dudley & Copake. Finally found time this week to prep & paint them. Hoping to put it in the Howe Cavern's show build off. The color, I'm liking it, is Black Cherry Pearl. I know this will get it banished to Siberia ( Custom Bikes ) so be it, I'll go willingly. Also ordered pairs of Hookworms & brown cruisers, & got yelled at too.


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 13, 2014)

*sunday show and tell*

hay mike j thats a real good looking bike super paint job on it i like the colour.  from bicycle larry


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 13, 2014)

mike j said:


> Picked up this 41' Western Flyer frame at the spring Three Rivers show, added fenders, guard, tank & rack from Dudley & Copake. Finally found time this week to prep & paint them. Hoping to put it in the Howe Cavern's show build off. The color, I'm liking it, is Black Cherry Pearl. I know this will get it banished to Siberia ( Custom Bikes ) so be it, I'll go willingly. Also ordered pairs of Hookworms & brown cruisers, & got yelled at too.




What's up with that weird gusset on the top tube/seat tube intersection? and that front fender tip? Yes, I'd say a banishment is definitely in order here! There's a site for "people like you" Ya know!  Like the friendly police officer in Russelville Arkansas told me one night "we don't like your kind here son."


----------



## mike j (Jul 13, 2014)

*Greeting's from Siberia*

Not much get's past you Bikehoarder, & if you miss it , the other guy picks it up. Had to add a little extra gusset onto the tubes to properly fit that slightly cheesy re-pop tank I got at Dudley. The fender I'm not admitting nutin' till it's done. Thanks Bicycle Larry, I made a mistake, the color is actually Black Garnet Pearl.


----------



## Blackout (Jul 13, 2014)

scrap yard finds,
not my type of bike so they will go down the road


----------



## JKT (Jul 13, 2014)

*elgin twin bar*

I just picked up this twin bar today from a guy that had it for the last 25 years in his barn. he had got it from the original owners after he found it in their carriage house.. its a Murray built bike, and was told its a 1939...I have found the correct fenders.. the front one is red and matches fairly well but the rear is a different color ... anybody have the correct rear in red that will match the rest of the bike????  I also have found the right front wheel and 2 fin hub.... John


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 13, 2014)

*Great find*

Very cool twin. And it still has the head tube and crank shrouds. Congrads to you.


----------



## JKT (Jul 13, 2014)

thank you 57 spitfire !!  John


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Jul 13, 2014)

*Love the knuckle gaurds*

Have not seen knuckle gaurd in a koons age   very nice  all the best  rudy contratti 







jkt said:


> i just picked up this twin bar today from a guy that had it for the last 25 years in his barn. He had got it from the original owners after he found it in their carriage house.. Its a murray built bike, and was told its a 1939...i have a found the correct fenders and working on a front wheel.


----------



## JKT (Jul 13, 2014)

thank you Rudy !! i thought they were cool too !! John


----------



## babyjesus (Jul 13, 2014)

Wow JD that's a nice bike, I love those tanks. I think they are one the coolest tanks they made for ballooners.  That's a really nice preserved TB.  Love that it's only had 2 owners til recently.

I've got a couple of different things this week.  People laugh when I talk about BMX bikes - I like them.  I like the colours and aesthetic, anodized parts, mag wheels, they are up there with the best of them in that sense, and they are a natural progression from muscle bikes, at the time when the first mountain bikes were appearing.  Clearly cycling took a turn away from the road back then, and that's a pretty obvious and valid direction to head with a technology 100 years old by then.  Before they petitioned the government to re-pave the roads so people could ride HTS bikes more comfortably - 100 years kids on bmx bikes are looking everywhere but the road for a place to ride and do tricks.  While others are riding off-road in the wild on mountainbikes doing trails and all kinds of terrain.

Which brings me to the bikes I have this week.  Interestingly they are a mix of both BMX and mountain bike AND 1930's ballooner.  I'll start with the PowerLite.
I like this one the most because it's 24inch which makes it really nice to ride.  I only got the frame fork and some parts - I did not get the Cook Bros slanted stem - I hear those go for several hundred dollars, worth more than the bike in other words.  I found out Skyway are making 24inch mag wheels like the old ones exactly.  I didn't get the wheels either so I will put red mag wheels on it and it will look awesome.






The cross between a toolbox tank bike, a BMX and a mountain bike - with a tiny whiff of fixie.  Here it is:









2 more to come.


----------



## babyjesus (Jul 13, 2014)

Next up is a complete orig Laguna - made later I think - maybe late 80s early 90s but I'm not sure I have to research.

Looks alot less toolbox tanky and more like a regular 1930s or 1940s ballooner frame with bmx touches like a looptail, although with rear facing dropouts.  This is a 26inch bike so very much reminds me of a klunker.  It's an odd mix but I gotta say I really like it.  I think these bikes are great to ride, really sturdy.  Not sure if the Brooks is orig though.  I saw on ebay you can buy cheaply these anodizing kits, so I am curious to try.  The wheels look pretty faded but I am not sure if they are mean't to be like that.












....any info on these would be much appreciated, they are new to me


----------



## babyjesus (Jul 13, 2014)

Lastly another 26inch bmx/cruiser/mtb - a Webco sold bike made by Emory Cycles.

Some seriously blue bars on there.  Missing chainguard - it has got regular dropouts on the back and is non looptail - somehow opposite to the Laguna.  Don't know if the tyres are orig. 

I like these bikes.  Especially the 24inch - when it has mags on it - will be crazy.  My first ever bike as a kid was a Raleigh Mag Burner, white with green stickers and trim, and black mag wheels.  Mag wheels had just come out - this was the first Raleigh to have them and I remember the guy in the shop explaining the advantages and disadvantages of them versus regular spoked wheels.  I had that bike for many many years.  I never got into bmx riding, doing tricks etc - I just rode it around and with little bikes like that you can go where you want without worrying about hitting the curb too hard or whatever.  No gears. Sturdy. All in all pretty cool bikes.  I think the 24inch PowerLite will be the most fun to zip around on because 24inch bikes are just lighter and more manouverable without being too small ergonomically.  Very little love out there for the 24s which suprises me.

So here's the Webco - I gotta say I love it really alot, the colours, the weirdness of what kind of bike it is, it's just cool imo


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 13, 2014)

Nice bmx, marc! I finally scored my colson blister chainguard!


----------



## jd56 (Jul 13, 2014)

Some great finds guys. 
Cool that these 40s Huffmans are still being found.


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 13, 2014)

JKT said:


> ...does anyone have the correct 2 fin front hub or complete wheel for this ??




Is this the hub you're looking for?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-ELGI...823?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f392ae3ef


----------



## JKT (Jul 13, 2014)

yes that's the one !! thank you Rivnut !! I hadn't seen those... John......   now ... the front fender I found is red and matches the rest of the bike fairly well... the rear is a different color.... anybody have a correct rear fender in red that will match this bike ????


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 13, 2014)

I got this one a couple weeks ago but just finished rehabbing it today. 







 I started a thread about it here: http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?60503-Ok-Elgin-experts-Lets-see-you-explain-this-one!


----------



## Spence36 (Jul 14, 2014)

Didint find any old bikes picked up a few parts . But went to the OC fair and played the BB gun game shoot the star out , I'm sure we all have played this game in our past . Anyway winner winner I won a beach cruiser !! 





Cruising my Prewar Schwinn


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 14, 2014)

A 1933 colson 2spd original. A 1937 glidacycle restored. A Sanyo bike lock


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 14, 2014)

That Colson Hi-Lo is sweet. You had one heck of a week! V/r Shawn


----------



## OldRider (Jul 14, 2014)

Not bike related but I had a nice score for my other passion, vintage advertising. My neighbor was moving today so I went to shake his hand and wish him the best. I met him in the garage where he was cleaning out the last of his goods, I noticed something nailed to the wall and asked if he was taking that with him, he said it had been there when he bought the house and he had no interest in it, if I wanted it then go get a claw hammer and have at it. I scored this neat old Salada Tea push bar, it isn't Coke or Pepsi but I love it just the same, and best of all it was free


----------



## chitown (Jul 15, 2014)

redline1968 said:


> A 1933 colson 2spd original. A 1937 glidacycle restored. A Sanyo bike lock




Wow, nice bikes!!! Congrats for sure. That Colson is pretty amazing!


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 15, 2014)

Thank you. Yes it's an amazing condition bike I can't wait to ride it.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 15, 2014)

redline1968 said:


> Thank you. Yes it's an amazing condition bike I can't wait to ride it.




That hi-lo is the best bike of 2014 brought to the CABE in my opinion, just outstanding!
Looks like it came from a high caliber collection...must have taken some effort to pull it.
Chris


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 15, 2014)

Thank you. Yes it's a sad situation for him but I'm glad I got the chance to own it. it is a amazing mechanical marvel.


----------



## ace (Jul 15, 2014)

*Had to share*




Found this ladies Arrow at an old car swap meet. I added a matching General tire and a seat post clamp bolt, that's it. Gave it a quick clean up and this is how she turned out. Pretty bike.


----------



## RJWess (Jul 15, 2014)

redline1968 said:


> A 1933 colson 2spd original. A 1937 glidacycle restored. A Sanyo bike lock




Love the Colson Hi-lo very cool bikes. I was wondering if yours had a neutral gear. Fantastic pickup….


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jul 15, 2014)

Great bikes guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Wowzers!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks I'm Not sure on the neutral gear when I find time I'll ride it and see how it works. A Funny thing happened  is this morning. I was looking  on c list and pow this popped up. 5 mins from my house. It came out of their parents barn. The Handel bars are aluminum steer horns. No idea on date yet..


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jul 15, 2014)

OH COME ON NOW!!!! 

  NICE!!!


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 15, 2014)

bikesnbuses said:


> OH COME ON NOW!!!!
> 
> NICE!!!



No seriously I'm Not kidding. ".It really did just popped up. Those bars are really cool.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 15, 2014)

redline1968 said:


> Thanks I'm Not sure on the neutral gear when I find time I'll ride it and see how it works. A Funny thing happened  is this morning. I was looking  on c list and pow this popped up. 5 mins from my house. It came out of their parents barn. The Handel bars are aluminum steer horns. No idea on date yet..




Nice find! Looks a lil familiar.






Maybe a '38?


----------



## ricobike (Jul 15, 2014)

bikesnbuses said:


> OH COME ON NOW!!!!




Yeah, this week's finds are getting ridiculous   Some seriously good stuff this week.


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 15, 2014)

Thank you  I decided to look  at the rear hub (for some reason I forgot morrow hubs are dated) it's a 1937 monark 5 bar...   first year..


----------



## Boris (Jul 15, 2014)

Good show Mark. Congratulations on some very nice bikes!


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks Dave... It is a interesting design on the monark.


----------



## bike (Jul 15, 2014)

*seat would go nicely*

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...AMLINED-Saddle-like-TOOL-BOX&highlight=troxel

(ahem hijak sorry)


----------



## ohdeebee (Jul 15, 2014)

*'78 Raliegh Track Racer*

Not the typical cup o' tea around here, but a very nice condition bike.




RaleighTrack1 by jkerstenflikr, on Flickr


----------



## Spence36 (Jul 15, 2014)

Spence36 said:


> Didint find any old bikes picked up a few parts . But went to the OC fair and played the BB gun game shoot the star out , I'm sure we all have played this game in our past . Anyway winner winner I won a beach cruiser !! View attachment 160273
> 
> 
> Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605][/
> ...


----------



## jd56 (Jul 16, 2014)

Just an amazing week folks!!!

Love the Arrow, Ace. Looks all original....love the colors.

Nice glidacycle....interesting concept as I have never seen one and probably will never touch one much less find one.
And redline, what a week for you.
Nice 2spd Colson also one I've seen before.
Shift arm on the BB....interesting.  would love to see the breakdown of this high low setup. 
Must be a drawing somewhere out there.


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 16, 2014)

Thank you.  First I'll think on the seat for a bit and might come up with something. Next that shifter feels like a real transmission.  There is gears that move side to side In side the hangar. I'd like to take it apart and grease it but I need to get the nerve up to do it. There is no neutral position on it.


----------



## jd56 (Jul 16, 2014)

I wouldn't have the nerve either or at least with no schematic.
But if it shifts fine then why mess with it.
If it ain't broke.....As the saying goes.


----------

